# Reverse Smoker Build? Wood n Propane?



## silverwolf636 (Jan 12, 2010)

A friend of mine just offered me a tank 38 inches by 60 inches. At first look I thought I would cut to cross sections out, 1.5 foot up from the bottom and 1.5 foot down from the top and just use the mid section as scrap to build the fire box. After taking another look, I thought about keep it as is and and build a reverse flow system with the help of propane. If I leave hole, I should be able to do a whole hog.  I will put in removable shelves. 
Anyone else have any ideas.  This is also large enough to use it upright as a link smoker.





Thanx all, 
--ray--


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 12, 2010)

Thats  a big ole tank right there LOL. Do you know the thickness of it?. I think it would make a fine reverse flow.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm not quite sure of the thickness. I'm hoping for at least 3/16. I tapped on the ends they felt/sounded like maybe 1/8 but being that big it can be deceiving. If so I will replace the ends with at least 3/16 inch. After the snow melts I'm goin bak again and check it out better.  Don't want to get it now and tear up Georges yard gettin back there. 
So far I'm thinking at least a 2 shelf system with the upper shelf sliding out for easy access to smokes and be able to remove it completely.
--ray--


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 12, 2010)

A 2 shelf one would be perfect. Something I did on mine was weld a thin strip of flat iron across the top, with holes in it to hand things like Turkeys or Chickens and even sausage if I wanted. Have not done yet, but the idea is sound LOL. 

My tank is only 1/8", but it was only 5 bucks so I went ahead with it. I wish I had a thicker walled one, as it would certainly hold the heat better here in Minnesota, but it works like a champ for the most part in the warmer months. 

If you do get that tank, make sure you do a good documentation of the build so we can see.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 12, 2010)

I thought I would handle this like we do on a jeep forum that I belong to.  If something breaks or we do mods, we take pics of the whole process from beginning to end.  
--ray--


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 12, 2010)

A jeep forum? Hmmmm. You guys deal with any of the old Military jeeps on there? If so, I would be interested in the name of that place.


----------



## rio_grande (Jan 12, 2010)

As for the wood and propane, that is exactly how I am planning my build. I want mine to be hybred of the two styles, cross flow watterpan design. Will be harder to get going but should hold temps well once in operation. 

I plan to loop a burner the length of the water pan with small holes so I can pre heat the entire unit, stoak with wood and once the major smoking part of the cook is done and the meat is filed I can fire up the propane and relax a bit... Best of both worlds as my daughter would say..


----------



## chefrob (Jan 12, 2010)

thats how i treat my vertical PF gasser........


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 12, 2010)

If it were me and I had a way to make, find, buy a fire box. I woyuld and take the time a make a reverse flow smoker. I have smoked on Jerry's lang and that thing is more than sweet. So if it were me that is.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm thinking the reverse flow gives it more even heat. I'm thinkin bout changin the one that I'm using now. Actually just because I have some scrap and I'm bored.
--ray--


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 15, 2010)

A friend of mine has this tank and he called me the other day. I told him I'll take it but I have to figure out a way of gettin it on the back of the pickup.  We're just goin to wait til nicer weather and get the bobcat out and load it up.  The other nice thing is I can look out my back window and see his place. Not far to drive with it.

I'm still not sure if I want to keep it the way it is or cut out  about a foot and a half around the center to make it smaller. 
I'm doin photoshop on it now to see what it will look like both ways. I'll then fire up the AutoCAD and start designing it. I'm goin to have this done before the ground dries up I believe.
--ray--


----------



## gene111 (Jan 15, 2010)

did a reverse flow build with a tank similar to this. I'll see if i got amy pic & send them to you.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Silverwolf, where are you on this?


----------



## silverwolf636 (Apr 11, 2010)

I haven't even gotten started yet. The tank is in a low lying area that is real wet and we can't get the bobcat back there yet to get it. I'm hoping by mid week we can do something. 
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------

